# Ta Darrrrrrr!



## sillyphaunt (Mar 21, 2005)

So here they are in all their glory 

I went thru about 10 pictures before getting ones I actually liked. I'm getting the hang of it though.. More film coming this week and hoping for better light to get better colors (I upped Saturation on these in PS because they were so flat).

Thanks Terri and everyone else for all your help, I'm loving this so far


----------



## oriecat (Mar 22, 2005)

Looking good, Kylie!!


----------



## ferny (Mar 22, 2005)

You little spammer!  :mrgreen:

I like them all but the first. It makes my brain go funny! 
Are these posted in order of when you did them? Because each one looks a little better than the one above it. 
The one with the child really stands out.


----------



## Meysha (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow! These are awesome!

You do them on some sort of polaroid camera, don't you? But how do you actually do them?


----------



## terri (Mar 22, 2005)

Great job!    :thumbup:   I like what you did on the first one, especially.   Really nice work.   Keep it up!     

See how addicting it is?   

_Disclaimer:_ I refuse to be blamed for the following: a) money arguments at home  b) pawning of heirloom jewelry to buy Time Zero film c) your crankiness from lack of sleep by keeping late hours to finish "just one more" and d) any unseemly or illegal behavior related to feeding your new obsession, especially anything that points to any of us on the P-team here at TPF.    :mrgreen:


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hehe...I thought there was another one of these here somewhere.  I reaaaallly like the fourth one.  They're all great but that one stands out so much to me for some reason.  I don't know if it's the tones or the contrast or just the cleanliness of the manip but its a winner.  Great work....again... 

Oh, and Terri...you left off the refusal of blame for the new obsessions with the daylab section on eBay.  It's become almost a daily visited site foru us.


----------



## sillyphaunt (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you guys! Hobbes, the 4th one was the most recent, I'm getting the hang of not pressing as hard 

Terri: I'm just lucky my husband is gone right now, he'd be rolling his eyes at me.


----------



## Tatiana (Mar 24, 2005)

Awesome! I particularly like the 4th from the top (reminds me of Van Gogh)...


			
				Meysha said:
			
		

> You do them on some sort of polaroid camera, don't you? But how do you actually do them?


same question, please do tell!
à +


----------



## 2500kelvin (Apr 10, 2005)

And  same again... how did you do that? It looks like some photoshop stuff


----------



## sillyphaunt (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry, I didnt check this. 

Actually, its done by using a polaroid camera, and then manipulating the emulsion before it hardens. Here's some links to some info:

http://www.alternativephotography.com/process_sx70.html


----------

